# Progress on the Waltham Lathe



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, 

I am slowly putting her back together. I am scraping in the cross slide at the moment. It had .008" "belly" in the middle, and with some simple tools and a surface plate, I got the flat portions of the dovetail to within .0015" flatness. That is as far as I dare take it at the moment until I have made a angled straight edge to spot the flats and angular portions of the dovetail. The dovetail is an odd beast. 55 degrees , not 60, and the flat surface on one side is .106" lower than the flat on the other..  

I have the old girl situated where I want to set her up. After the cross slide, I'll take on the tail stock which is .005" low and has .022" shake on the bed.  Luckily, the bed is in great shape, as well as the headstock.

Of course, I need to put my VN12 back together first...blown motor, but a new one is in transit as we speak....Maybe I'll get it tomorrow, just in time for the weekend....

Here's some photo's





















Dave


----------



## ksouers (Mar 25, 2010)

What a lovely old piece of machinery, Dave.

Sounds like it has some "custom" fitted parts.


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, the cross slide came from a B.C. Ames lathe of similar design.

Waltham only made these lathes for 15 years between 1899 and 1914. They were for export to the Swiss for clock making. Finding ANY is a some feat as I have been looking for 12 years and only recently found out about two in the US.

She will run again...perhaps soon.

The bottom of the tailstock is worn, but looks machined for the side to side slop. :noidea:  who knows what evil lurks in the heart of men

It should line up with the headstock 0-0 to 0.0008 high...That part will be a project as I will have to put pads in under the tailstock to raise it up.

Thanks for looking!


Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice project Dave, :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovely bit of machinery a real nice project.

Thanks for showing

Stew


----------

